# DIY Background help required



## aquanox24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

I am making my DIY background for my fish tank.
After making the foam, i started to cement it.
But i didn't like the colour which is light grey after it dried. I wanted it to be dark brown.
Been to several paint shops or hardware stores in my country but they don't sell cement colouring.

Question - On top of the two layers of cement coating, can i apply Krylon Fusion spray paint?


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

From what I've heard from my DIY friends, the Krylon Fusion paint hasn't exactly given anyone a reason to distrust it; however, no one appears to have looked into the issue from a quantitative standpoint, either. Just from my knowledge of spraypaint applications, I would do many thin layers, waiting for each layer to dry completely before adding a new layer. Time intensive, yes. Boring, yes. Worth the wait instead of leaving potentially uncured pockets of product just beneath the surface? Yes.

If you had all the time in the world to fool around, I would put the finished piece in its own quarantine tank for a month or so and test the parameters for anything and everything you can test for.

I'm sorry I can't provide to you a more definitive answer  I imagine I haven't said anything you don't already know. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with above, do thin layers of the paint. Should not be an issue for the fish as I know many have used it before.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

They do make colorants for cement, check building supply stores. If you want the finished product to hold up and not contaminate water use a hydraulic cement (like plumbers use). After cement has cured got to a woodworking specialty shop and buy some cyanoacrylic wood finish like wood turners use. Use this to seal the cement.


----------

